# please help me to sale my painting



## ana15aug (May 10, 2018)

Hello 

I painted Michael Jackson artist in Persian miniature painting style about 6 years ago, it took 1 year to be finished. you can see it`s photo : 










Now i decided to sale it! i need your help to find related market, would you please help me?


----------

